# ترنيمة انى أرى نفسى ( هيا اليه يا نفسى ) - من شريط رفيق غربتى - ايرينى أبو جابر



## cobcob (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة من أكثر الترانيم المفضلة لدى
كلمات رائعة جدا

ترنيمة 
إنى أرى نفسى تغوص
أو
هيا اليه يا نفسى​*
*+ إنى أرى نفسى تغوص فى أمواج عالية
تحملها كما تشاء تلك الرياح العاتية
تنسى وتتناسى كل ذى العهود الماضية
فسرت حينا ثم تهت فى حياتى البالية
قــد انتهــى بـى الامل فما العمل ؟ ما العمل؟ 

القرار:
هيا اليه يا نفسى هيا اليه 
إله اليوم كالأمس حطى لديه
نـفـسـى اهـدئــى تـريـثـى وانـظـرى حــب الالــه

+ قد اشتهيت كل ما اشتهته نفسا قاسية
ورحت أمشى ثم أجرى فى آثام ساهية
أقنعت نفسى فى غبائى فالحياة باقية 
نفسى استريحى واشربى كلى تهنى لاهية
قــد انـتـهـى بى الامل فما العمل ؟ ما العمل؟

+ كان اهتمامى وانشغالى بالامور العالية
تقسى قلبى داخلى بالشهوات الطاغية
صارت حياتى من ردئ لردئ جارية
وجدت نفسى ضائعا وسط الوحوش الضارية
قد انتهى بى الامل فما العمل ؟ ما العمل؟ ​*
*لتحميل الترنيمة صوت​*
*اضغط هنا​*
*لتحميل الترنيمة باوربوينت​*
*اضغط هنا​*


----------



## ROWIS (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسيييييييييي كتير علي الترنميه
بس كنت عاوز اسال هي دي من شريط جديد ؟؟ ولا دي من زمان
*​


----------



## totty (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوه اووووووووووى يا كويكوب

بجد من افضل الترانيم واحبهم لقلبى اووووووووووى

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييير

ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك ويعوووضك*​


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

rowis قال:


> *مرسيييييييييي كتير علي الترنميه
> بس كنت عاوز اسال هي دي من شريط جديد ؟؟ ولا دي من زمان
> *​




*شكرا لمرورك يا رويس
لا الترنيمة من شريط قديم
اعتقد ان اول شريط ليرينى ابو جابر*


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *حلوه اووووووووووى يا كويكوب
> 
> بجد من افضل الترانيم واحبهم لقلبى اووووووووووى
> 
> ...




*ميرسىىىىى يا حبى ​*


----------



## مارو جورج (30 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوة اوى الترنيمة ميرسى كتيررر


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مارو جورج قال:


> حلوة اوى الترنيمة ميرسى كتيررر




*ميرسى ليكى اكتر على مرورك وردك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه يا باشا 

جارى التحميل ...........

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## cobcob (31 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررسى على الترنيمه يا باشا
> 
> جارى التحميل ...........
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​



*شكرا كوكو مان
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

